# Household all purpose cleaner okay to use on interior?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, just plain clean water with a micro fiber is the recommended cleaner for hard plastics such as the dash and door panels.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Armour-All is the Devil’s own creation. Stay as far away as possible. 

Method products are my go-to household cleansers. Can’t beat them - though they are expensive. 

But as Robby points out, microfibre cloth and distilled water should work for most interior needs.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

General APC's are fine for plastic parts of an interior. Where you need to be careful is around fabrics, if you let them dry before wiping it all away, they leave fabrics feeling crusty. I don't think you would have any issue with damaging the interior as long as you use a protectant after using a cleaner. 

I personally use Griot's Garage Interior Cleaner for stains on my interior. Made the sun visors look brand new after spraying them down and wiping with a microfiber towel. As others have said stay away from Armor-All, it is not the best product for the job and makes the interior feel greasy. After I clean any stains and what-not, I use Meguiar's Natural Shine Protectant to keep the sun from cracking my dash. Plus it keeps my car clean without having an annoying gloss. If you're into the gloss though, Meguar's makes the a similar protectant, but with a high-gloss formula.

If you have leather seats you will want to use a dedicated leather cleaner to help keep the leather clean without damaging it. After cleaning leather you want to condition it, this keeps the leather from drying out and cracking. Chemical Guy's makes a good line of leather cleaners and conditioners. Griot's Garage also makes a good regiment of leather care products. You can also use this on the steering wheel but you don't have to. I just use the Griot's Stuff on my whole interior.

https://www.griotsgarage.com/product/interior+cleaner.do

https://www.griotsgarage.com/product/leather+care+spray.do

https://www.chemicalguys.com/Leather_Care_Cleaner_And_Conditioner_s/14.htm

https://www.meguiarsdirect.com/meguiars-supreme-shine-protectant-16oz.html

https://www.meguiarsdirect.com/meguiars-natural-shine-protectant-16oz.html


----------



## sam72691 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply, thanks for the suggestions! I'll try just using water+microfiber cloth, for the protectant I'll try the Meguiars


----------

